# unable to get surround channels on new card

## Rhiakath

Hi there.

As i changed mobo, the current sound card is this one

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

Unfortunately, I am unable to get the surround controls in alsamixer.

this is my aplay -L

```

default:CARD=Intel

    HDA Intel, ALC887 Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC887 Analog

    Front speakers

surround40:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC887 Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC887 Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC887 Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC887 Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC887 Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC887 Digital

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

```

unfortunately, this is all i get in amixer | grep Simple

```
Simple mixer control 'Master',0

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

Simple mixer control 'Front',0

Simple mixer control 'Front Mic',0

Simple mixer control 'Front Mic Boost',0

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost',0

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Default PCM',0

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

Simple mixer control 'Capture',1

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',0

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',1

```

can anyone point me in the right direction

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Rhiakath,

High Definition Audio chipsets are not always correctly identified by the kernel modules without some help.

See /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt and /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt

Passing the model= paramter when snd-hda-intel loads may help.

----------

## Rhiakath

From what I could see, I should have to use model=alc889a as an option.

I tried inserting options snd-hda-intel model=intel-alc889a into /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and into alsa.conf, and basically when i modprobe the driver, i cant access alsamixer anymore. I get this

cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument.

Am I writing the correct model, here? Into the right file?

from what aplay -L tells, I think its the right model.

----------

## Rhiakath

ok, so I tried with model=asus (since this is an asus mobo), and model=intel-alc889a.

both worked ok when entering alsamixer, but still no controls.

----------

## Rhiakath

and, ok, I also have VERY low sound volume. I didn't notice earlier because my speakers were at full...

----------

## Rhiakath

PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE!!!!!

PRETTY PLEASE!!!!! With sugar on top!!!! And a few cherries!!!! And cream! Lots of cream!

----------

## Rhiakath

I ran alsa-info, and it got me the following info:

http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7588b7a4bf79bcb7f2409598cd02b0c80a7b614f

----------

